# Cool grooming trick



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe you have already discovered this: after Tino's bath I towel dried him and put him in his crate in front of the heater vent. He was cozy and dry in 15 mins! No menacing him with the hair dryer!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Michelle , just a word of caution, make sure you get him totally dry. Emily Larlham posted this video on what happened to her. In one of my few grooming adventures years ago , Gwen gave me hell for not getting Molly dry enough . That was my last grooming adventure lol.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Michelle , just a word of caution, make sure you get him totally dry. Emily Larlham posted this video on what happened to her. In one of my few grooming adventures years ago , Gwen gave me hell for not getting Molly dry enough . That was my last grooming adventure lol.
> Warning! on washing your dog! dog training care grooming eczema - YouTube


HMmm. Looks like what we call "rain rot" in horses... A condition seen when horses stay wet for a long period of time. I wouldn't leave my dog wet in humid conditions (which is what it sounds like happened here) but I often let Kodi (who, as you know, is in full coat) air dry in the summer time in good weather. I don't do it in the winter, because the house is just too cool, but I do know a number of other Havanese owners who regularly let their dogs air dry without a problem.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Good information to have. Be very careful of that heater that it is not too hot, when they are puppies with short hair, it takes probably less than 10 minutes to dry with a dryer.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Also be careful if you have the pup in a crate unable to get away from the heater; it could be very dangerous. There are numerous articles about dogs dying from heat at groomers that use crate heaters. How horrible that would be.


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you all for your concern. I sat by the crate and monitored the heat the whole while, and made sure he dried completely. If the heater vent isn't too hot, this really works great. I wouldn't advise plopping the crate down by the heater vent and walking away--common sense should prevail. But if your pup is spooked by the hair dryer, this could be a good option. It sure worked for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I bathed Doug today after a frolic on the beach. He has been great with bath times up until today and he was crying when I blow dried him, poor little guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Trying to get the energy to give the sisters a bath today. I thought about letting them run around to get dry. Poor girls hate grooming day .Maddie hides under the bed. She is so smart yesterday she hid because I was taking her to get her nails clipped . I have no idea how she new. I guess she knows English.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My guys have wet feet a lot. I try to towel dry them, but they go out several times a day to potty and our grass here is probably wet ten months of the year. 

Dave, have you heard of other instances of dogs getting this eczema thing after one bath and being damp for a day??? I would wonder more about a reaction to the shampoo or it not being well rinsed out.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Suzi that is so funny. They seem to know. Doug has figured out how to run away from me when I go to pick him up. Yesterday when playing he had a little bite (which he is getting better with) and the response for that is normally to just yelp and then ignore him and put him in his crate and then try again after 10 min. 
The problem was yesterday he thought he would just run away. I actually couldn't catch him he ended up running and jumping in his crate anyway but I think the point was lost by that stage lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> My guys have wet feet a lot. I try to towel dry them, but they go out several times a day to potty and our grass here is probably wet ten months of the year.
> 
> Dave, have you heard of other instances of dogs getting this eczema thing after one bath and being damp for a day??? I would wonder more about a reaction to the shampoo or it not being well rinsed out.


a [past groomer told us to make sure they dry good. I think it's good to be safe, as climate conditions vary so much and if a dog is damp ,it could become a problem. Better safe than sorry. Besides I found that if Molly isn't all dry ,that she tends to knot more.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, I feel for you! When I lived in Oak Harbor it was impossible to keep Tucker's feet dry without spending a half hour drying and brushing after each potty trip. Of course, each time he was dry he decided he had to go out again--and you don't dare NOT let them out, then! Ugh!! I kept his pads clear of hair, maybe that helped to prevent problems for us.


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmm...I always let Pickles air dry in our apartment, but he's in a puppy cut, and I only ever bathe him in the evenings after he's done going outside for the day. (And I turn the heat up). He's usually fully dry in about an hour and a half. I'm wondering if I should be worried about this?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sheri said:


> Linda, I feel for you! When I lived in Oak Harbor it was impossible to keep Tucker's feet dry without spending a half hour drying and brushing after each potty trip. Of course, each time he was dry he decided he had to go out again--and you don't dare NOT let them out, then! Ugh!! I kept his pads clear of hair, maybe that helped to prevent problems for us.


Yep, Sheri. I used to try to dry the feet when I brought Augie in. But it is so time consuming, and then with two dogs, that is all I would get done. I try to keep the hair trimmed from their paws too, and I try to soak up as much as I can with a towel when I bring them in, but it is still damp. Dogs get wet - there are a lot of outdoor dogs. I have a hard time believing that there wasn't something else going on that caused the problem with the dog in the video besides being damp for a day. I wouldn't want these guys sitting outside in the cold when they are damp, for sure. But to finish drying off in our homes being a problem? Ha - it was so much easier when my guys used the UgoDog exclusively. And it was even a bigger issue the few days last year when we had snow, because those snowballs had to be melted off first. If I had to deal with that on a daily basis, the boys would definitely be using UgoDog exclusively. If I remember, I will quiz my vet about this topic next time we visit.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

As a groomer, I tell my clients all of the time the importance of a proper bath. Many people say they can bathe their dogs at home, which for some breeds it is fine - but others will benefit from going to a groomer. We are able to thoroughly wash the hair clean, completely dry the dog, AND blow out all of the undercoat, especially on double coat and short coats like Akitas, huskies, labs, etc. We can also see what is going on at the skin level to report to the client if we notice anything odd. Some owners can buy the force dryer and do it at their home, but most complain they don't want the hair everywhere. And if you have ever forced dried a double coat like a Husky, Keeshond, or Collie - you know the "snow" that happens.

Drop coats like Havanese, shih tzus, maltese dry very quickly even under a fan, so drying them like that is okay. I will use a box fan with no heat to dry some dogs who are very fearful of the dryer, especially on the head. However, even after drying with the fan, I always finish with the force dryer to make sure everything is completely dry. If the environment is very humid, it will take longer to dry, even with a force dryer. I'm in Houston - I have a dehumidifer in my salon and when I turn it on in the morning, it's at 95% humidity! I have noticed a huge difference in using a dehumidifier.

I wonder if the dog in the video had packed undercoat when he was bathed. Packed undercoat traps moisture and never allows the skin to dry. It is similar to heavily matted dogs where mildew and bacteria can grow at the skin level. Notice how the area that was affected is the neck area - a heavily coated area and also one where there is increased friction due to wearing a collar. This can cause matting and packed undercoat. Another thing - if there is packed undercoat, perhaps the shampoo was not rinsed out all of the way? Shampoo left on the coat will cause itchy skin and flaking. Maybe even an allergic reaction?


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> As a groomer, I tell my clients all of the time the importance of a proper bath. Many people say they can bathe their dogs at home, which for some breeds it is fine - but others will benefit from going to a groomer. We are able to thoroughly wash the hair clean, completely dry the dog, AND blow out all of the undercoat, especially on double coat and short coats like Akitas, huskies, labs, etc. We can also see what is going on at the skin level to report to the client if we notice anything odd. Some owners can buy the force dryer and do it at their home, but most complain they don't want the hair everywhere. And if you have ever forced dried a double coat like a Husky, Keeshond, or Collie - you know the "snow" that happens.
> 
> Drop coats like Havanese, shih tzus, maltese dry very quickly even under a fan, so drying them like that is okay. I will use a box fan with no heat to dry some dogs who are very fearful of the dryer, especially on the head. However, even after drying with the fan, I always finish with the force dryer to make sure everything is completely dry. If the environment is very humid, it will take longer to dry, even with a force dryer. I'm in Houston - I have a dehumidifer in my salon and when I turn it on in the morning, it's at 95% humidity! I have noticed a huge difference in using a dehumidifier.
> 
> I wonder if the dog in the video had packed undercoat when he was bathed. Packed undercoat traps moisture and never allows the skin to dry. It is similar to heavily matted dogs where mildew and bacteria can grow at the skin level. Notice how the area that was affected is the neck area - a heavily coated area and also one where there is increased friction due to wearing a collar. This can cause matting and packed undercoat. Another thing - if there is packed undercoat, perhaps the shampoo was not rinsed out all of the way? Shampoo left on the coat will cause itchy skin and flaking. Maybe even an allergic reaction?


Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.

I have been bathing Doug with the help of my husband however have got a groomer in to show me how to do it and also trim around his feet, eyes etc. I was down the beach today when a dog groomer came up to me and asked about if I was getting him professionally groomed. She picked him up and dropped him! I was so mad. Luckily he landed ok and seemed unphased for the rest of his walk. Ppl are so annoying sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tia said:


> Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I have been bathing Doug with the help of my husband however have got a groomer in to show me how to do it and also trim around his feet, eyes etc. I was down the beach today when a dog groomer came up to me and asked about if I was getting him professionally groomed. She picked him up and dropped him! I was so mad. Luckily he landed ok and seemed unphased for the rest of his walk. Ppl are so annoying sometimes.
> [/url][/color]


OH MY GOSH!??? just for the future, NEVER let anyone pick up your pup!!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

What TilliesMom said! That is so rude to pick up someone's dog without asking. And even if someone asked, my answer would be no! It would be Louis's answer too cause he doesn't let strangers pick him up. I ask clients that come into my salon if it's okay if I pet their pet! It's courtesy, and not all dogs will react the same way to petting/being picked up.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for that. I actually don't know how to handle those situations I was so shocked when she just picked him up!! And horrified with what happened next. When I was walking Doug the other day a child about 8 stopped me and she even had the manners to say "can I please pat your dog."

I'm so not a dog person, generally im quote afraid of them and have never have owned one before that I don't know what the normal interaction is like with people that come up so from now ill just say no and where they just pick him up maybe grab him back!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tia said:


> Thanks for that. I actually don't know how to handle those situations I was so shocked when she just picked him up!! And horrified with what happened next. When I was walking Doug the other day a child about 8 stopped me and she even had the manners to say "can I please pat your dog."
> 
> I'm so not a dog person, generally im quote afraid of them and have never have owned one before that I don't know what the normal interaction is like with people that come up so from now ill just say no and where they just pick him up maybe grab him back!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes, unfortunately you will find that you quite often have to intervene for your pup. People can be really stupid. You REALLY have to step in BEFORE they even get the idea to try and pick him up. You can pick him up yourself so they can pet him at eye level. Or... many people just tell strangers that their dog bites, even if it's not true at all!!ound:


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's kind of similar to if you have a baby, everyone comes up so the baby holds their finger, not realizing that is really intrusive and babies have such a delicate immune system. I agree with Tokipoke, possibly packed undercoat. Most owners don't realize the massive amounts of hair that comes out of the big hairies. I once saw a chow who had mold in the fur and skin. The owners gave it a bath but without the proper tools, the dog never fully dried. Some things are just better left to professions. Too bad about the puppy dropped, not cool!


----------



## ldyj (Jan 5, 2013)

I had heard (?) that you should be careful not to overdry your puppy as it can damage their hair. No??? Thanks for the info . . .
J


----------

